# Brookies



## Chip (Jun 6, 2005)

Got a chance to fish a little brookie creek with my dad this last Sat. morning. We ended up catching a bunch of little live jewels. We were using worms and tiny split shot on 4lb. It was a riot! Reminded me why it is so important that we find some time to get out with our loved ones and enjoy the outdoors. Hope everyone gets a chance to enjoy the summer before it is gone. Take care.

Chip


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

Most excellent. I, also hope that people get out there and explore them small streams for the brookie.


----------



## Splitshot (Nov 30, 2000)

Nice job Chip. Just a note; I started catching more brook trout after I removed the splitshot (no pun intended).

It is a little harder to cast and to place your worm, but in my opinion it is much more productive. Give it a try sometime.


----------



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

favorite trout and fun to fish on brushy creeks...


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

That's good advice. For more heft, I use 1/3 or a half of a nightcrawler and it has a bit more weight for easier casting.


----------



## Chip (Jun 6, 2005)

It is interesting you mention that, because sometimes, especially shallow runs, I fish with no split shot and do fairly well. I will have to try it more often and see if the success rate goes up. Thanks.

Chip


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Way to go, Chip! 

Sounds like fun! 

Hope you have a great rest of the summer.


----------



## Chip (Jun 6, 2005)

Hit a little trib to the Au Sable on Fri night and Sat morning. I found that the smallest Panther Martins produced the best results. Caught a bunch of beautiful little wild brookies and browns. The largest brookie was maybe 9.5 or 10" and the largest brown was about 13", but I was pretty happy with the action. It always feels great to fish a small little stream where you are constantly jockeying around for casting position and trying to use stealth to close the distance. Its like hunting little bejeweled sharks! Plus, you get to quiet down and listen to the wildlife and sounds of the stream- which is an essential part of a healthy diet for the soul. Hope everyone gets a chance to get out there for something similar before to long. 

Take care,
Chip


----------



## sweet tree (Apr 30, 2006)

I am up that way in 2 weeks and hope to have similar luck with the brookies...they are fun to catch.


----------



## GordyJorgenson (Jun 24, 2008)

Good point just about everybody should diet for the soul. Sounds like you had great time and got everything out of the expierence.


----------

